# Need help - possible broken T4i



## crotonmark (Feb 17, 2014)

Here is my problem. 
When I shoot images using live mode the images on the screen, when I review them, have two vertical bars that divide the images into thirds. 
These bars are not present when I review images that I shoot thru the viewfinder. 

Can anyone tell me why these bars are there?
Is it a defect?
Can I make them go away?

Thanks

Mark


----------



## marie1128 (Feb 17, 2014)

I have a t5i, but a t4i and a t5i are (from what I've heard) pretty much just replicas. It sounds like you just have the grid display turned on. 

To turn it off: Click 'menu', and go to the icon that shows the LCD screen. At the bottom, it should say "grid display". Scroll down until it is highlighted, and then click "set". I have a choice of "off", "Grid 1", and "Grid 2". If you want it off, highlight the "off", and click "set" again. It should go away.

The bars are there for the composition rule of thirds. It is not a defect, just a helpful tool.


----------



## crotonmark (Feb 17, 2014)

marie1128 said:


> I have a t5i, but a t4i and a t5i are (from what I've heard) pretty much just replicas. It sounds like you just have the grid display turned on.  To turn it off: Click 'menu', and go to the icon that shows the LCD screen. At the bottom, it should say "grid display". Scroll down until it is highlighted, and then click "set". I have a choice of "off", "Grid 1", and "Grid 2". If you want it off, highlight the "off", and click "set" again. It should go away.  The bars are there for the composition rule of thirds. It is not a defect, just a helpful tool.



Ha ha. It wasn't that grid. But I did find the aspect ratio by going to the menu you recommended. Thanks you did help me solve it.  
The aspect ratio was set 1:1 and once I changed that problem solved

Thanks again


----------

